# OFA or OVC H/E xray costs



## ZeusofBillyJo (Feb 9, 2006)

I am curious as to what your vet is charging you to have the hips and or elbows xray'd and sent to either OFA or OVC.

My vet is saying it would cost between $300 - 500 dollars and that they would have to put the dog under to perform the xray's.

I want to find out what other people are getting charged for this cost. Also I don't like the idea of having to put the dog under to perform the tests either.

So lets hear your costs


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

wow. 1 vet was charging $175 for hips only and that was sedating. My vet raised her prices, was $90 for hip and elbows, now it's $120 with no sedation for both.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Around here x-rays run $80-$100 per view, not including sedation. 

Just noticed you're in Ontario. Your vet prices are through the roof. My cousins routinely pay two to three times as much for the same procedures as I pay here in Buffalo.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

We pay $120-$150 for a set of hip and elbow x-rays from the vet. Then the OFA fee is $35.


----------



## ZeusofBillyJo (Feb 9, 2006)

Well I just found out here in Canada that OVC will soon be discontinuing certifying H/E, they will still certify them but will be stopping that soon. I just found out from the Vet.

Are PennHip just as reliable like OVC or OFA is?


----------



## Natasha (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh my I'm so lucky I'm not you guys. Here for an x-ray (good for OFA) costs only $40 -without sedation and office visit-.

The first time I got Tash's hips x-rayed my total cost came out to $144. But that included sedation, heart worm testing, x-ray cost, office visit and 6 months work of heartgard.


----------



## ZeusofBillyJo (Feb 9, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowAround here x-rays run $80-$100 per view, not including sedation.
> 
> Just noticed you're in Ontario. Your vet prices are through the roof. My cousins routinely pay two to three times as much for the same procedures as I pay here in Buffalo.


Yeah I noticed that...its sad that they are not regulated so different vet different price, even for exams in my area can range from 30-125 just for a check up. It is very ridiculess of the cost. I am going through the phone buck and doing a price quote and one vet wanted over 900 bucks WOW


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, but this is my understanding:

PennHip is different from OFA in that it measures the actual laxity of the hip joint in numbers, rather than saying that they look "Excellent, Good, Fair, or Poor", based on vets' opinions looking at the x-ray.

Both are good to have done, but if I had to choose one, I'd prefer the PennHip because it supposedly helps to predict the likelihood of your dog developing HD in the future, as well as rank your dog's hip tightness among other GSDs. You also get notified if there are any arthritic changes within the joints. OFA tells you the current status of your dog's hip joints, but can't tell you if they will get any worse.

OFA has been around longer and it's still the mainstay of hip testing, so you really can't go wrong with either. 

My vet in MD charged $500 for the Pennhip, which required being knocked out, because they have to stretch and manipulate the joints in a certain way to get their measurements.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: ZeusofBillyJo
> 
> Yeah I noticed that...its sad that they are not regulated so different vet different price, even for exams in my area can range from 30-125 just for a check up. It is very ridiculess of the cost. I am going through the phone buck and doing a price quote and one vet wanted over 900 bucks WOW


We have the same wide range in vet prices here as well.

We could easily spend upwards of $300-$400 for x-rays in this area. That's what they would cost if we went to the vet clinic closest to us. Instead we drive half an hour to do all of our vetting with a good ol' country vet who has reasonable prices.


----------



## Scarlett (Oct 13, 2001)

OVC will continue to do hip and elbow certifications. I guess they reconsidered their original intent to discontinue the service when breeders and fanciers kicked up a fuss. They have increased their evaluation fee.

http://hipdysplasia.ovc.uoguelph.ca/index.cfm


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

how close are you to the border?? might be worth a day trip!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It cost me $700 to x-ray hips, elbows, and spines on two bitches and send the hips and elbows to the OFA. 

My vet give a mild sedative and they are able to walk out of the x-ray and are given right back to me. It is not completely under. If you do Penn Hip, I think they do put them all the way under. My regular vet puts them all the way under for an ofa. Dr. Hutchison in North Ridgeville, Ohio, where I took the two girls does not.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I paid $150 for hips and elbows for the SV. Incuded sedation, and xrays of her spine and teeth.


----------

